# Grrr boarding and lessons....



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

if you are not happy iwould move from what i have read i would be moving .... ;]


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

You could board at one for winter and the other for warmer weather


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

At the first barn are you required to take lessons?


----------



## RhinestoneCowgirl03 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes. They only board to those who take lessons or have their horse there for training. But that wouldn't solve anything anyway. The lessons are the only good thing about the place, and even then I get annoyed because she treats me like a beginner.


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

I personally would move barns. I think that the second barn would suit your riding style more. You might find someone, once you are there, that will give lessons that is not a part of the barn. If you are interested in the Cowboy Mounted Shooting (my mom does this), I would also say this would be a better fit. It would also fit your riding style, since the shooting patterns are often similar to contesting patterns. You would have to train your horse to gun fire however. But that is not a bad thing!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

RhinestoneCowgirl03 said:


> Yes. They only board to those who take lessons or have their horse there for training. But that wouldn't solve anything anyway. The lessons are the only good thing about the place, and even then I get annoyed because she treats me like a beginner.


 She has to make people feel they need lessons to keep them there.
Move to the scond barn, it sounds like more fun.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't have much to add, but I had to laugh about the stall thing. I grew up peeing in stalls all year long, lol. My 7 year old daughter learned how to do it, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I would say go for the non-dressage barn, and I love dressage! It sounds like a much better fit, a lot more fun, and it would drive me crazy to pay two hundred dollars for lessons I didn't want from someone who will be correcting me all the time. You can always pay a little more once a month or so for a lesson from someone you click, or perhaps even from that instructor, and practice on your own. 

And I HATE it when people pee in the stalls! 

But it does mean that sometimes you have to hold it a really long time. Once I held it so long, that I absolutely had to go while alone on a trail ride. I rode into the woods, wrapped the reins around my arm, dropped my jeans, and spooked my horse when I started to pee. He took off, I took off hopping after him which spooked him even more... Well, it wasn't a pretty picture, but I still have never peed in a stall.


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Are there any additional options? Are there any other barns in the area? I'd make sure you know completely of all options first.


----------



## RhinestoneCowgirl03 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeah, the pee in the stalls is gross because WHAT IF MY HORSE LAID DOWN. That's not ok. Also, there are a couple other barns, the one that gives lessons with barrels is just too far to drive to every day, especially in the winter! The other barn is great, but their lesson program is full (and they have super expensive lessons!) and it's a farther drive than the mounted shooting place.


----------



## RhinestoneCowgirl03 (Jul 4, 2012)

Captain Evil said:


> I would say go for the non-dressage barn, and I love dressage! It sounds like a much better fit, a lot more fun, and it would drive me crazy to pay two hundred dollars for lessons I didn't want from someone who will be correcting me all the time. You can always pay a little more once a month or so for a lesson from someone you click, or perhaps even from that instructor, and practice on your own.
> 
> And I HATE it when people pee in the stalls!
> 
> But it does mean that sometimes you have to hold it a really long time. Once I held it so long, that I absolutely had to go while alone on a trail ride. I rode into the woods, wrapped the reins around my arm, dropped my jeans, and spooked my horse when I started to pee. He took off, I took off hopping after him which spooked him even more... Well, it wasn't a pretty picture, but I still have never peed in a stall.


I love dressage too! But I learned everything I know about it at a barrel racing barn. I'm one of those that believe in using dressage principles in ALL facets of riding. She treats me like because I have not sold my soul to the dressage gods, that I don't know anything.


----------



## WesternJake (Jan 29, 2011)

No comment about which barn to choose...just about peeing in the stalls.

You're worried about your horse laying down in a kids' pee? They lay down in their OWN pee all the time.  LOL. A little bit of kids pee (which ain't nearly as much as a horse pees!) ain't gonna hurt them at all. 

I pee in the stalls at my barn all the time, because there isn't a bathroom in the barn, just in the BO's house. And while I'm allowed to used the bathroom, it's a small trek to get there. lol. 

Emily


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Uhm, horses lay in a lot worse than kid pee. Hell, they EAT a lot worse than kid pee.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Dude, peeing in stalls is no big deal! Peeing in the trailer is also not a big deal. A girls gotta do what a girls gotta do! We don't have the luxury of peeing in front of a tree when people are around. 

As for which barn. Definitely the one without lessons.


----------

